# Saltwater Schooling Fish



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

im trying to find out some saltwater schooling fish for my 75g. iv tried lyretail anthias, did not go well. they all died cus i could not give them there feeding requirements. im thinking about getting 3-5 bar gobies though. does anyone know any other schooling fish?


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Chromis are good because they're peaceful, nice looking, and are relatively inexpensive to build up a nice sized shoal so they won't break the bank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not many will School together in our tanks, without the perceived Hunter around to keep em that way. Once they figure out there is no threat to them, they don't anymore. 
Scissortail Gobies, Gudgeon Gobies, Bar Bobies, Cardinals, of a few variety.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

wt other types of cardinal fish school besides bluestreak and pajama cardinals


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Fish Cardinals: Orbic Cardinal, Bangai Cardinal, Flame Cardinal, Spotted Cardinal- Aquatic Connection


----------

